# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - August 2017



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Carrying on from July's thread. here's the new thread for sunny August!



> August is a great time to visit London, UK, when the summer season is coming to a close. During this month, the average temperature is 18°C – the highest average temperature for the whole year. As August progresses, the daily temperatures slowly decrease as summer blends into autumn.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Reposting this post from bimble  as I'm waiting for more info so I can do a Buzz article


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's some pics from Friday night at Market House. It took a while to get going but we had a great crowd in. 





















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton, Friday 28th July 2017


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

My favourite DJ request of the weekend: "My girlfriend wants to hear "How Soon Is Now" by The Morrisons"


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Photos from The Severed Limb launch at the Brixton Pound cafe. 
















In photos: Severed Limb album launch party at the Brixton Pound cafe, Sun 30th July 2017


----------



## Bes (Aug 1, 2017)

Brindisa looks to me like it's closed permanently now. Any ideas what is going to be replacing it?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Bes said:


> Brindisa looks to me like it's closed permanently now. Any ideas what is going to be replacing it?


There's nothing on their website or social media feeds about the Brixton branch. And it doesn't seem that long ago the owner was gushing about her love for the area.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm amazed they survived for so long, they hardly had any customers in the shop.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I'm amazed they survived for so long, they hardly had any customers in the shop.


Shame that their arrival in Brixton hurt the takings of the far more community-minded and affordable A&C deli.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

So Wahaca have finally delivered on their promise of putting on entertainment with a predictable offering of Brixton beach/Pop Brixton-luring cocktails. Good job they're providing 'live DJs'. dead ones don't sound so good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 2, 2017)

....and Mexican wrestlers playing table football....woohoo


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 2, 2017)

I still miss ' Brady's ' , great nights in a great Pub !


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Did anyone see anything of the Emancipation Day event and march yesterday?
Hundreds take to streets of London calling for slavery reparations

The Evening Standard online report looks like a compilation of stuff from their London Live TV affiliate - so maybe it will be printed in today's paper.

I was aware something was happening as I watch "Sputnik - Orbiting the World with George Galloway" every Saturday on RT. Last Saturday he had Esther Stanford-Xosei - described as "spokesperson of the African Emancipation Day".

Esther was unusual in that she did not let Galloway get a word in edgeways. Normally its the other way round with George and his guests.

Anyway Esther Stanford-Xosei said the march was going off at 9 am on 1st August, so as I was around the town centre I went to see. There were people assembling stalls and gazebos outside the BCA - and a speaker system being set up - but no march as of that time.

Unfortunately I was not around later on - so looking for reviews. (The Standard link above has a couple of video clips).


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I still miss ' Brady's ' , great nights in a great Pub !


It could still be here if it wasn't for fucking Lambeth flogging the place to dodgy offshore property developers.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

Some photos from an ace night DJing the Dogstar on Saturday:





















In photos: Saturday night at the Brixton Dogstar with Brixton Buzz on the decks, 29th July 2017


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I still miss ' Brady's ' , great nights in a great Pub !



I can't bring myself to go in Brixton Wahaca (though I've quite enjoyed the Canary Wharf one - the food is good) as it would erase all the memories of Brady's. I used to go to Brady's with one of the friends I met recently in the Canary Wharf one and he says exactly the same!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Did anyone see anything of the Emancipation Day event and march yesterday?
> Hundreds take to streets of London calling for slavery reparations
> 
> The Evening Standard online report looks like a compilation of stuff from their London Live TV affiliate - so maybe it will be printed in today's paper.
> ...


The Emancipation Day demo did cause some effect - a "wall of buses" at the Elephant and Castle
Photo captures Elephant & Castle commuter chaos - Southwark News


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

The Blog is reporting this: 



> Sports Direct, the controversial company that sells cut-price sportswear, has bought a large chunk of central Brixton.
> 
> Following an eight-figure deal, it now owns the land bordered by the two Brixton railway lines, Pope’s Road and Valentia Place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bimble (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh no. Does that mean they'll come and put a humongous Sports Direct in? 
Or they're just going to be the new landlords?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 3, 2017)

We could do with a decent sports shop althought SportsDirect wouldn't be my first choice


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems a bit of a tucked away location to put a massive Sports Direct in..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2017)

Turning in to fucking Croydon...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Seems a bit of a tucked away location to put a massive Sports Direct in..



It's an important part of the Brixton Central Masterplan. Looks to me that Sports Direct see it as good investment. Potentially as a property development site. Rather than purely a site for a new shop. 

Future Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2017)

Here is the link to the Brixton Blog piece

Sports Direct buys big chunk of Brixton

The article doesn't seem to bear out its title. As far as I can see, it hasn't been bought by Sports Direct. It has been bought by a company one of the directors of which works for Sports Direct, and which was founded by the same guy who founded Sports Direct, but who is no longer involved.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm a little confused as I thought the site had been bought by a chap who runs a number of businesses in Brixton after Kwik Save closed , he converted it into a number of sub units . Network Rail needed to create a walk through to the Arches in Valentia Place for a future Nu- Brixton project I thought ?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Did anyone see anything of the Emancipation Day event and march yesterday?
> Hundreds take to streets of London calling for slavery reparations
> 
> The Evening Standard online report looks like a compilation of stuff from their London Live TV affiliate - so maybe it will be printed in today's paper.
> ...



Took this as the back end of the Emancipation March was passing the Crown and Anchor about 6pm - looked like it was about 300 metres filling the whole south bound carriage way, well organised, marshals, stewards and police managing the traffic, a few collectors rattling buckets and tins for among other things sickle cell charities. Many, particularly some of the younger participants were looking a bit worn but I think they had set off from Brixton about 12:30, so a long walk. Many still chanting and blowing horns, generally appear good natured.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I'm a little confused as I thought the site had been bought by a chap who runs a number of businesses in Brixton after Kwik Save closed , he converted it into a number of sub units . Network Rail needed to create a walk through to the Arches in Valentia Place for a future Nu- Brixton project I thought ?



That was an idea floated in the Brixton Central Masterplan consultations.

However the Council are no longer working with NR. At Brixton Neighborhood Forum officer said that now regeneration officers are taking the lead on finishing the Masterplan. 

After the eviction of the arches by NR I guess talks broke down.

Where that leaves the Masterplan I don't know. It's still not finished.


----------



## choochi (Aug 4, 2017)

I see that the shops either side of Size? On Electric Avenue are being done up. To the left there is an awning for Westside Clothing which a quick google suggests will be a shop selling designer menswear. I'm not sure what's going in the other shop but I fear this is the beggining of the end of Electric Avenue as we know it.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> That was an idea floated in the Brixton Central Masterplan consultations.
> 
> However the Council are no longer working with NR. At Brixton Neighborhood Forum officer said that now regeneration officers are taking the lead on finishing the Masterplan.
> 
> ...


Seriously ? Lambeth council is no longer on speaking terms about their regeneration plans with the biggest landowner in the area ??


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> Seriously ? Lambeth council is no longer on speaking terms about their regeneration plans with the biggest landowner in the area ??


They're probably busy dealing with more immediate issues  - like getting Cressingham Gardens and Fenwick Estate regenerations back on track.
Not to mention Somerleyton Road.

Added to this there seems to be massive staff turnover in Lambeth Regeneration - they may simply have lost the plot.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

Some stuff on this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 4th-Sun 6th Aug 2017


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

choochi said:


> I see that the shops either side of Size? On Electric Avenue are being done up. To the left there is an awning for Westside Clothing which a quick google suggests will be a shop selling designer menswear. I'm not sure what's going in the other shop but I fear this is the beggining of the end of Electric Avenue as we know it.


I'm sitting on what might be a hell of a story about this. But, in short, the regeneration - paid for by taxpayers - is all about gentrifying the street into another estate agent-friendly Brixton 'asset.'


----------



## choochi (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm sitting on what might be a hell of a story about this. But, in short, the regeneration - paid for by taxpayers - is all about gentrifying the street into another estate agent-friendly Brixton 'asset.'


 
It does seem strange that so many units are suddenly changing hands. There's another couple of units further along the avenue that look like they're either being done up or emptied out. Atlantic Road also seems to have a few.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

choochi said:


> It does seem strange that so many units are suddenly changing hands. There's another couple of units further along the avenue that look like they're either being done up or emptied out. Atlantic Road also seems to have a few.


If you look on the estate agent's blurb, the presence of Size? is brought up as an indicator of the way the commercial wind is blowing. In a few year's time it'll be a sterile, Camden-like tourist street. Very pretty but utterly soulless.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> They're probably busy dealing with more immediate issues  - like getting Cressingham Gardens and Fenwick Estate regenerations back on track.
> Not to mention Somerleyton Road.
> 
> Added to this there seems to be massive staff turnover in Lambeth Regeneration - they may simply have lost the plot.



Neil Vokes has left for pastures new - Camden, to be precise.  Not surprised.  He's recently been sidelined.  Sad for campaigners, though, as Vokes' tendency to blush whenever he told a lie was quite handy.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> Seriously ? Lambeth council is no longer on speaking terms about their regeneration plans with the biggest landowner in the area ??



They didn't put it in that way but I was surprised when they said they were taking the lead in the Brixton Central Masterplan.

Imo opinion the Brixton Central Masterplan is now a mess. The original idea was that landowners, Council and residents would "Co produce" a Masterplan for this area. In Cooperative Council fashion.

Not a bad idea in theory. But depends on landowners/ big business being prepared to do this volunterially. 

Which doesn't happen when big business like NR decide to go ahead with there own plans regardless.

At the Brixton Neighborhood Forum a Cllr was saying how he was trying to get big business/landowners to follow the example of Pop. Harnessing private enterprise with social value. Very much a Nu Labour project. It has its merits. The learning curve is that Capitalism can take it or leave it. Something the Nu Labour project has no answer to.

So in practice all the consultations on the Brixton Masterplan are toothless. As on officer told me they are "aspirations".

The way the world works is that in practice Councils ( representing the people) have little power. As Marx saw democracy needs to be extended to control the economic sphere.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Neil Vokes has left for pastures new - Camden, to be precise.  Not surprised.  He's recently been sidelined.  Sad for campaigners, though, as Vokes' tendency to blush whenever he told a lie was quite handy.



I didn't know this. From reports Camden isn't run by New Labour/ Progress types. I dealt with him when I was on the Somerleyton road site. He was always good with Carlton Mansions HC. I got on well with him. He listened. I can understand why he left. I can imagine he wasn't happy with what he was being expected to do. He was imo one of Lambeth's better officers. Intelligent and not a desk jockey just looking to cover his own arse. 

It's sad really. He was committed to public service. Post war when
a lot of Council Housing was being built an officer like him would have fitted in. Always felt in Nu Labour Lambeth it wouldn't work for him. I wish him well.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I didn't know this. From reports Camden isn't run by New Labour/ Progress types. I dealt with him when I was on the Somerleyton road site. He was always good with Carlton Mansions HC. I got on well with him. He listened. I can understand why he left. I can imagine he wasn't happy with what he was being expected to do. He was imo one of Lambeth's better officers. Intelligent and not a desk jockey just looking to cover his own arse.
> 
> It's sad really. He was committed to public service. Post war when a lot of Council Housing was being built an officer like him would have fitted in. Always felt in Nu Labour Lambeth it wouldn't work for him. I wish him well.



Vokes is a public servant, most of the remaining senior officers in his dept at Lambeth are either job-hoppers like Sue Foster, or independent business/consultant types (like Julian Hart) who've taken the Lambeth shilling.  They've not an ounce of public service in their veins, and hence not an ounce of compassion for anyone who gets in the way of them achieving their ambitions.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow, that's some rain!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Curious to know if anyone knew or remembered this character:
MARK WILKINSON, who has died of pancreatic cancer aged 66, was a ... After a two-year hiatus when he lived in a Brixton squat, he returned to set up a ... Achievement Award in 2004 and was appointed OBE in 2010.

He featured n the Radio 4 obituary programme this week. Drifted from living as an antiques dealer/trader living in a Brixton squat to founding own company making designer kitchens in Devizes Wiltshire.

Seems an unlikely career for a Brixton resident - but there you are. The Telegraph obituary is locked behind a pay wall - but I guess Mark's squatting days were in the early 70s.

Maybe Piers Corbyn might be able to help? (as I'm sure he would with the weather today)


----------



## Maharani (Aug 5, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Wow, that's some rain!


Hail stones!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 5, 2017)

What the actual fuck

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kicked-off-the-thread.353718/#post-15178244

Seriously. It was an observation by another poster (not me) of massive, quite hilarious hypocrisy and you've banned posters from threads and closed a thread talking about it. I'd post on the thread itself but it's been closed. 

I lived across the road from the Dogstar for years for what it's worth, above Clifford's shop. Punters from your nights would regularly, literally, piss on my door.

Don't post such fucking bullshit bitching about such people and then attempt to close down discussion on it. It's a problem yes, always has been. But let's start talking about to sort it out. I'd suggest banning posters from threads with a vested interest isn't a good start.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> What the actual fuck
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kicked-off-the-thread.353718/#post-15178244
> 
> ...


I'd strongly suggest you immediately stop trying to push your fucking dull and disruptive point-scoring personal beef across every thread. The topic under discussion is not me, my DJ nights or any supposed 'hypocrisy.'

If you keep trying to turn every broad Brixton discussion into a vehicle to personally attack me you will be banned.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, I do apologise editor. There is absolutely nothing hypocritical in your position.

I've nothing else to say on the matter. You've won. I don't want to be banned so let's leave it there ok?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Ok, I do apologise editor. There is absolutely nothing hypocritical in your position.
> 
> I've nothing else to say on the matter. You've won. I don't want to be banned so let's leave it there ok?


I'm putting you on forced mutual ignore from now on because I'm not having valuable and interesting Brixton discussions constantly disrupted by your petty personal attacks. Bye.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Curious to know if anyone knew or remembered this character:
> MARK WILKINSON, who has died of pancreatic cancer aged 66, was a ... After a two-year hiatus when he lived in a Brixton squat, he returned to set up a ... Achievement Award in 2004 and was appointed OBE in 2010.
> View attachment 112841
> He featured n the Radio 4 obituary programme this week. Drifted from living as an antiques dealer/trader living in a Brixton squat to founding own company making designer kitchens in Devizes Wiltshire.
> ...


Ex-Villa roader, latish seventies,  was fairly unremarkable as far as I remember. Pleasent enough bloke, part of the Somerset mafia that was spread around V road,Milbrook,Gypsy Hill and other places around Lambeth.Some ex-Villa roaders went to funeral.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 6, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> What the actual fuck
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kicked-off-the-thread.353718/#post-15178244
> 
> ...



Unfortunately this has become a common approach to administering the forums. Welcome to the forced ignore club; we're a growing number.

Viva la revolucion.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2017)

Nu Brixton tale.
Walked in the Albert. Had to walk past a bunch of drunk office boys in shirts who were standing in the way of everyone. I politely ask them to let me through. One tries to grab my hat. I go mental. Not a good start to the night.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 6, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm putting you on forced mutual ignore from now on because I'm not having valuable and interesting Brixton discussions constantly disrupted by your petty personal attacks. Bye.



Cool. You won.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Nu Brixton tale.
> Walked in the Albert. Had to walk past a bunch of drunk office boys in shirts who were standing in the way of everyone. I politely ask them to let me through. One tries to grab my hat. I go mental. Not a good start to the night.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Nu Brixton tale.
> Walked in the Albert. Had to walk past a bunch of drunk office boys in shirts who were standing in the way of everyone. I politely ask them to let me through. One tries to grab my hat. I go mental. Not a good start to the night.


At least they only tried to grab your hat. If you were a bird, it would have been your ass or your tits...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Unfortunately this has become a common approach to administering the forums. Welcome to the forced ignore club; we're a growing number.
> 
> Viva la revolucion.



It takes a lot of work to keep these forums going. A service provided for free. No adverts etc. 

I would like to see you banned permanently from this forum. Your profile shows what ur are about here. You add nothing to Urban75.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> At least they only tried to grab your hat. If you were a bird, it would have been your ass or your tits...


And you know this because they were men in shirts in a pub who touched someone's hat?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 6, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It takes a lot of work to keep these forums going. A service provided for free. No adverts etc.
> 
> I would like to see you banned permanently from this forum. Your profile shows what ur are about here. You add nothing to Urban75.



It's not actually that much work 

Anyway, people who can't have a laugh at themselves are, by nature, bullies in my experience. If editor thinks his punters at the nights he promotes and djs at aren't sometimes the culprits in the press release he posted about 'sleepless brixton' then. Well..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's not actually that much work
> 
> Anyway, people who can't have a laugh at themselves are, by nature, bullies in my experience. If editor thinks his punters at the nights he promotes and djs at aren't sometimes the culprits in the press release he posted about 'sleepless brixton' then. Well..



Culprit is an interesting word.

I DJ in Brixton, at venues which take a lot of responsibility for how their business impacts the local surroundings.

If people I have DJd too have pissed on your door, or anyone's door, then I am sorry. I am more than sorry that human beings behave like that.

When they leave the space I work in and behave like that I don't get to be in control of them. They get to be in control of themselves, and they choose to behave in a way I feel sorry for.

Entertaining them in a responsible way in a responsible place doesn't make me a culprit responsible for their irresponsible actions when they leave and shit on a doorstep.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2017)

Rushy said:


> And you know this because they were men in shirts in a pub who touched someone's hat?



Innit


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's not actually that much work
> 
> Anyway, people who can't have a laugh at themselves are, by nature, bullies in my experience. If editor thinks his punters at the nights he promotes and djs at aren't sometimes the culprits in the press release he posted about 'sleepless brixton' then. Well..



This is a big site and it's all unpaid work to keep it going. You don't pay to use this site. There are a team of mods and techies keeping it going. 

The Ed does a lot to support local campaigns in Brixton. Supporting Ritzy and Grove APG campaigns recently. Brixton Buzz and Brixton Forum are important resource for me. Outside Brixton forum the Buzz has high readership. People on my local estate read it. And like it. Yet here he gets attacked.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 6, 2017)

I've now been given an official warning. My second one. The first being on the 'what do you think of Ivanka Trump thread' where i quoted her own dad in saying 'she's a great piece of ass'.

That one flew right over the editors head. No apology even  once he realised that it was a direct quote and not a sign that I was a sexist and the warning stood once it was pointed out to him..

Gramsci, you do a lot for the community. Your posts monitoring the council are about the only good thing about this forum these days other than finding a plumber or finding a night to go and get smashed.

Editor, can you please explain why I've been given a warning in this instance?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 6, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Culprit is an interesting word.
> 
> I DJ in Brixton, at venues which take a lot of responsibility for how their business impacts the local surroundings.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I've been to your nights, they're brilliant.

Do you post up stuff the next day on your high profile local news site complaining about drunk people in the streets?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fair enough. I've been to your nights, they're brilliant.
> 
> Do you post up stuff the next day on your high profile local news site complaining about drunk people in the streets?



Glad you have been and like what we do.

I don't have a news site, but if I did I would talk about the poor behaviour of people who bother long term locals....even if I had no idea how to alter it....and felt somehow responsible for being part of an industry that thrusts drunk folk into the streets at stupid hours of the day...


----------



## northeast (Aug 6, 2017)

Another set of affordable flats planed for Brixton, nice to see they are for sale even thought they don't have planning yet. Looks like set for review on 23rd of August if you want to object. 

17/03298/FUL     |              Refurbishment of the existing building, including change of use from retail (Use Class A1) to 9 residential units (Use Class C3) with basement comprising 4 x 1 bed, 4 x 2 beds and 1 x 3 beds, plus mezzanine and part retention of Use Class A1 at ground floor, together with installation of rooflights, landscaping, provision of cycle/refuse store, and other associated alterations.                  |                                                                      34 Acre Lane London SW2 5SG

Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 6, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fair enough. I've been to your nights, they're brilliant.
> 
> Do you post up stuff the next day on your high profile local news site complaining about drunk people in the streets?


TBF, your logic is a bit spurious - editor's been putting on nights in Brixton for years, certainly since well before the recent crop of yobbish newcomers.

I was closer to their age when I first moved to Brixton, and went out to plenty of nights back then - there was always noise & aggro, but nothing like the twattery that blights the streets these days.

So people who have put on nights in Brixton for years and who didn't used to complain about the after hours behaviour, are now complaining about the after hours behaviour specifically because it's changed so much.

Is that due to the events themselves, the people putting on those events, or the nature of the people on the streets in contemporary nighttime Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm not sure how relevant it is, how long a venue/promoter/DJ has been putting on nights in brixton. If there is now a problem, then every venue which opens late and facilitates heavy drinking is part of the problem. Doesn't matter if it's the dogstar or pop brixton or the albert or beach boulevard or whatever. They all spill the drunkards out at the end of the night, having taken their cash at the bar.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Culprit is an interesting word.
> 
> I DJ in Brixton, at venues which take a lot of responsibility for how their business impacts the local surroundings.
> 
> ...


Aren't you both saying much the same thing? That it's to some extent pointless railing against individual venues themselves for what is happening in the street. New or old, they all attract an anti social element which it is hard / impossible to control after they leave and spoil things for everyone. And probably even more normally well socialised folk who, in an anonymous crowd and having had a couple,  aren't on their best behaviour.

I don't think there is a particularly different kind of punter now. Even back in the 90s the Dog Star was a destination pub and attracted people from all over the place, including plenty of young professionals wanting to let loose.

The problem is the licensing and planning policy which allows - even encourages - such proliferation concentrated in one place. If you are going to have triple the number of venues, you'll have triple the number of punters. As well as triple the number of twats. And once general disrespect reaches a certain ubiquitous level everyone's standards drop.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd add that the venues have to be expected to play their part - significantly. But the council can't encourage a free for all then be surprised when it turns into carnage.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2017)

On my shit mobiile... So somehow my answer is in the quote...fuck knows how I did that...

For once I agrree with Rushy....but the gods of foruns won't allow it to be simple to see




Rushy said:


> Aren't you both saying much the same thing? That it's to some extent pointless railing against indivi i8dual venues themselves for what is happening in the street. New or old, they all attract an anti social element which it is hard / impossible to control after they leave and spoil things for everyone. And probably even more normally well socialised folk who, in an anonymous crowd and having had a couple,  aren't on their best behaviour.
> 
> I don't think there is a particularly different kind of punter now. Even back in the 90s the Dog Star was a destination pub and attracted people from all over the place, including plenty of young professionals wanting to let loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 6, 2017)

Rushy said:


> And you know this because they were men in shirts in a pub who touched someone's hat?



I'm my experience of being a woman for quite some time.... Yes


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I was closer to their age when I first moved to Brixton, and went out to plenty of nights back then - there was always noise & aggro, but nothing like the twattery that blights the streets these days.



Would it be unreasonable to point out that your assessments of levels of twattery were carried out, in the earlier instance, by a drunken young person in the midst of it, and in the later instance by a sober old person frowning from the sidelines?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2017)

What's changed is that Brixton has turned into a council-sponsored and supported boozing destination of international renown with even less toilets than we had before.

As a result of new, publicity-scooping trendy venues like Pop, Brixton Beach and all the other chain venues and cocktail bars, the amount of people coming into Brixton to get sloshed every day has soared through the roof, and so it's not surprising there's problems.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 7, 2017)

Never thought I'd say this, but I wish there were more traffic police. So many bikers whose only mission is to hold the throttle open and make the maximum noise. So many drinkers who park in Rushcroft Road then return to their cars at 3 am completely off their face, have a party in the street with their car stereo, 10 people standing around the car whooping it up. Eventually they drive home, even though they can't walk straight.


----------



## Winot (Aug 7, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I wish there were more traffic police. So many bikers whose only mission is to hold the throttle open and make the maximum noise. So many drinkers who park in Rushcroft Road then return to their cars at 3 am completely off their face, have a party in the street with their car stereo, 10 people standing around the car whooping it up. Eventually they drive home, even though they can't walk straight.



Take their reg, call the cops and report them. They will take drunk driving very seriously.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm all for more traffic police. Seems to be a plague of speeding and aggressive driving at the moment. The 20 mph limit being widely ignored and not enforced in the slightest as far as I can see. I'd put a clampdown on this ahead of anything about drunken youth; it's putting people's lives at risk as well as being a noise nuisance. I'm disturbed at night by speeding motorbikes and cars literally screeching tyres around a nearby corner more than I am by nightclub overspill. I'm not in central Brixton though.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I wish there were more traffic police. So many bikers whose only mission is to hold the throttle open and make the maximum noise. So many drinkers who park in Rushcroft Road then return to their cars at 3 am completely off their face, have a party in the street with their car stereo, 10 people standing around the car whooping it up. Eventually they drive home, even though they can't walk straight.



As posters know I attend Brixton Neighborhood Forum meetings. The police attend. I'm no great supporter of the Met. But I do understand there problem. Unlike Thatcher the present lot of Tories have been expecting Police to deal with "austerity" cuts.

The Met are now struggling from what officers who attend Brixton Neighborhood Forum say. I don't think they are exaggerating.

Simple numbers tell story of police cuts under Theresa May | Alan Travis


> Most prominent of those affected is the Metropolitan police, whose last commissioner, Bernard Hogan-Howe, warned in February against a further round of cuts. On leaving the role, he said: “The bottom line is there will be less cops. There is only so much you can cut and make efficiencies and then you’ve got to have less police and I’m not sure that’s wise in this city.”




Knife crime, gang issues, drug dealing related to gangs are what they prioritize.

And now how they are expected to be in high alert because of the recent terrorist attacks.

So issues you bring up are I reckon low priority. That's not right. But that's how it is.

From what police officers have said at previous meetings even with dealing with drug dealing on estates and gang issues they are sorely stretched.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Some things seem to be oddly prioritised. A few months ago I got pickpocketed at Westfield shopping centre in White City. All they got was my travel card and a bank card which I cancelled immediately. I called to get a crime number in case anything got charged to my card and the Met insisted that an officer came and interviewed me the next morning.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 8, 2017)

lack of resources doesn't seem to stop them periodically setting up stop and check on cars (still yet to see a white person stopped at one) on Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road, there always seems to be about 15 - 20 police then


----------



## CH1 (Aug 8, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> lack of resources doesn't seem to stop them periodically setting up stop and check on cars (still yet to see a white person stopped at one) on Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road, there always seems to be about 15 - 20 police then


Surely this is a residue of the Maybot's "If you're an illegal immigrant we're going to get you" campaign?


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Surely this is a residue of the Maybot's "If you're an illegal immigrant we're going to get you" campaign?
> View attachment 113036


not sure, I've been watching them doing it on Coldharbour for longer than she's been an mp


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 8, 2017)

There's a lot of talk about a 'moped/scooter crime wave' in London. Revealed: scooter gangs commit 50,000 crimes in London each year  Has there been much of this around here? The only offences I've noticed are people making noise to get attention. So perhaps we should count ourselves lucky that we're not having our phones stolen by people riding on the pavement.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> There's a lot of talk about a 'moped/scooter crime wave' in London. Revealed: scooter gangs commit 50,000 crimes in London each year  Has there been much of this around here? The only offences I've noticed are people making noise to get attention. So perhaps we should count ourselves lucky that we're not having our phones stolen by people riding on the pavement.


There's certainly been quite a few of these reported round West Norwood and Crystal Palace recently.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 8, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> There's a lot of talk about a 'moped/scooter crime wave' in London. Revealed: scooter gangs commit 50,000 crimes in London each year  Has there been much of this around here? The only offences I've noticed are people making noise to get attention. So perhaps we should count ourselves lucky that we're not having our phones stolen by people riding on the pavement.


I often see them fleeing crimes down the side roads in Herne Hill.  
Lots of reports in East Dulwich too.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 9, 2017)

Man found injured in Stockwell Road near Brixton Accademy at about 04:15 this morning - rumours of GBH - road reopened about 8 am.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

This looks about a thousand times better than Brixton £££ Wave
Congregate Brixton brings live music, food and drink to Windrush Square, Sat 19th Aug 2017


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Free bike repairs tonight - Get your bike fixed for free tonight – Dr Bike is in Kennington, Weds 9th Aug


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

The Dip & Flip place on Atlantic Road seems to be flopping spectacularly. It's always empty when I go by. Is it ever busy?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 9, 2017)

Flip flop.


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

Sightings of Percy Vere (author of Journey to Youself, and purveyor of second hand teabags) are going to get scarcer as they have just been given an ASBO, I learned today.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> Sightings of Percy Vere (author of Journey to Youself, and purveyor of second hand teabags) are going to get scarcer as they have just been given an ASBO, I learned today.


On what grounds, do you know? Seems a bit extreme, there's some agressive beggers I can think of who are more 'antisocial.' And what about all the estate agents??


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

Agreed. Apparently on the grounds of being nasty to people in general (which there is some truth to, they were in a right bitchy mood today and I regret stopping to attempt a conversation). But also there was apparently an incident related to the piano at Herne Hill station, which Percy does not allow children to play, or something like that.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought the Tories had scrapped ASBOs a while ago?


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

Seems you're right. I have no clue maybe it was all just nonsense then what I got told this afternoon.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> Agreed. Apparently on the grounds of being nasty to people in general (which there is some truth to, they were in a right bitchy mood today and I regret stopping to attempt a conversation). But also there was apparently an incident related to the piano at Herne Hill station, which Percy does not allow children to play, or something like that.


I saw her having a barney with a community support officer outside HH station yesterday. It was getting quite animated.


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 11, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> lack of resources doesn't seem to stop them periodically setting up stop and check on cars (still yet to see a white person stopped at one) on Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road, there always seems to be about 15 - 20 police then


Sounds like an L Division ANPR operation. Are you saying the Met ignore ANPR hits on white drivers?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 11, 2017)

Saw this in the standard. 

I got off the bus at New Park Road about 8.30 last night and there were loads of kids sitting about, not making any trouble or even openly drinking.. 

Police descend on south London street over fears of disorder at party


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 12, 2017)

Jangleballix said:


> Sounds like an L Division ANPR operation. Are you saying the Met ignore ANPR hits on white drivers?


you may think it a coincidence that it just happens to be non-whites every time I see them checking on Coldharbour I couldn't possibly say


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2017)

£2,400 per months for a 4 bed purpose built social housing maisonette Clifford Drive Moorlands Estate Southwark (sic)
4 bedroom house to rent in Clifford Drive, Brixton, SW9 through Foxtons (Property to rent)
Is this reasonable?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> you may think it a coincidence that it just happens to be non-whites every time I see them checking on Coldharbour I couldn't possibly say


In my experience the traffic police are not inclined to let white people get away with no tax or insurance.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 12, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> you may think it a coincidence that it just happens to be non-whites every time I see them checking on Coldharbour I couldn't possibly say



I've seen quite a few stings on white vans in the mornings on Brixton Hill. I think its mostly checking for red diesel though.


----------



## northeast (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks like end of the Brixton Pillars, pulled all the signage off again. Wonder what crap they will stick up next.


----------



## phillm (Aug 12, 2017)

Everybody needs to take a pill and chill - it's only dancing to repetitive beats in a tent after all....

Revellers' fury at 'insane' queues for south London music festival


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2017)

phillm said:


> Everybody needs to take a pill and chill - it's only dancing to repetitive beats in a tent after all....
> 
> Revellers' fury at 'insane' queues for south London music festival


'Twas mayhemic in Brixton when I left around 3...sounds like quite a few U.K. festivals have gone to shit this year...


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2017)

phillm said:


> Everybody needs to take a pill and chill - it's only dancing to repetitive beats in a tent after all....
> 
> Revellers' fury at 'insane' queues for south London music festival


Four hour queue for a one day festival? Fuck that.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Four hour queue for a one day festival? Fuck that.


Wasn't boomtown a bit shambolic too?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> I thought the Tories had scrapped ASBOs a while ago?


Yes they did but wanted to replace them with IPNAs ( Injunctions to Prevent Nuisance and Annoyance). Which in practice more wide ranging.



> Lord Macdonald, formerly the director of public prosecutions, points out that "it is difficult to imagine a broader concept than causing 'nuisance' or 'annoyance'". The phrase is apt to catch a vast range of everyday behaviours to an extent that may have serious implications for the rule of law". Protesters, buskers, preachers: all, he argues, could end up with ipnas.




It's as Monbiot points out policing out anyone who might be different. Proved his fears are correct.

She has been around Brixton for years. Living in her squat. An eccentric who locals knew and tolerated. I know her. She is hardly a threat to law and order. Totally ridiculous to do this to her. If this is what happened.

She's harmless. She might give the police some lip. But who cares about that.




> The new injunctions and the new dispersal orders create a system in which the authorities can prevent anyone from doing more or less anything. But they won't be deployed against anyone. Advertisers, who cause plenty of nuisance and annoyance, have nothing to fear; nor do opera lovers hogging the pavements of Covent Garden. Annoyance and nuisance are what young people cause; they are inflicted by oddballs, the underclass, those who dispute the claims of power.




At last, a law to stop almost anyone from doing almost anything | George Monbiot

Further look and ASBOs were replaced by CBO. Criminal Behaviour Order.



> The Anti-Social Behaviour, Crime and Policing Act 2014 received Royal Assent in March 2014. This streamlined the tools available to tackle anti-social behaviour and replaced the ASBO with an Injunction (a civil offence) and a Criminal Behaviour Order.[5]
> 
> The Anti-Social Behaviour, Crime and Policing Act 2014 received Royal Assent in March 2014. This streamlined the tools available to tackle anti-social behaviour and replaced the ASBO with an Injunction (a civil offence) and a Criminal Behaviour Order.[5]




Anti-social behaviour order - Wikipedia


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2017)

Rehouse Clavia - Protest Monday


Please come and support Clavia on Monday morning to demand that she be rehoused immediately:

Protest from 8am Monday 14th August
Lambeth Council Housing Office
Olive Morris House
18 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RD

Clavia is a 33 year old mother of two young children, aged 2 & 8. Lambeth Council evicted them from their home in Brixton last Wednesday.

Lambeth has a duty of care to this family and they are in denial of this fact, through claiming that she has made herself intentionally homeless due to rent arrears. An intentionally non-transparent system of incredible complexity exists in Lambeth Housing. Chaos and confusion is created resulting in so called shortfalls of rent occurring, hence the 'arrears'.

Clavia and her two children are now sleeping on the floor (yes, the hard, cold floor - no bed) in the living room of a relative, whilst the flat Lambeth evicted the family from stands empty (although still full of their belongings).

We demand that Lambeth re-house Clavia & her children back into their home immediately. We demand that Lambeth set up a meeting for Clavia and her representatives to sort out the so called rent 'arrears' that Lambeth refuse to provide full details of.

As a lone parent with 2 young children she occasionally took part-time low-paid work to try to improve their lives - and every time she did this her benefits were thrown into chaos and she was told her rent was in arrears. Millions of low paid workers in our 'gig-economy' face these problems every day - Clavia needs to be rehoused but we also need Lambeth to urgently overhaul their systems for how they support people moving in and out of low paid work so that they always get the full benefits they are entitled to and do not end up homeless.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Four hour queue for a one day festival? Fuck that.



I did wonder why the path up the side of the tennis court was covered in cigarette buts this morning. Queues must have been moving very slowly. Couple of friends went, said the music was good but it was really disorganised and they wouldn't go again


----------



## Maharani (Aug 14, 2017)

Where's a decent place for phone screen repair? Daughter smashed hers...


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Rehouse Clavia - Protest Monday
> 
> 
> Please come and support Clavia on Monday morning to demand that she be rehoused immediately:
> ...


Posted here: Lambeth evict woman and her two young children: petition launched


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Wasn't boomtown a bit shambolic too?


Hardly comparing like for like here.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Rehouse Clavia - Protest Monday
> 
> 
> Please come and support Clavia on Monday morning to demand that she be rehoused immediately:
> ...



So she's punished for working because the council can't process changes to her circumstances quickly enough? That is so fucked up. But it's been normal for how long...ten years? Is this partly why coffee shops and sandwich bars say that nobody British applies for their jobs?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2017)

Apparently Greenwich may be getting a box park like ours Pop Brixton founder chooses Woolwich for next retail project


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Posted here: Lambeth evict woman and her two young children: petition launched


Live update: 


> We are here with clavia in olive Morris house and Lambeth have called police and threatening remove us by force. All clavia wants is a home for her children


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> So she's punished for working because the council can't process changes to her circumstances quickly enough? That is so fucked up. But it's been normal for how long...ten years? Is this partly why coffee shops and sandwich bars say that nobody British applies for their jobs?



People on zero hours contracts, part time casual working find the benefits system is not set up for that. I agree this should have been sorted out years ago.

What's worse had a chat with friend of mine. She told her "employment advisor" she was applying for part time Jobs in supermarkets. This is normal for supermarkets. She was then "sanctioned" by her "employment advisor" at the Job Centre for not applying for full time (40 hours regular work) jobs. Like the modern job market is full of old school regular jobs now. So my friend was punished for the way the job market works now.

None of this surprises me. The poor get hounded for not trying hard enough when the system is set up for employers benefit.

As for British workers not doing these jobs. They do. As friend said they ( employers) say we don't do these jobs. Well we are.

I've heard whining from employers in Evening Standard about Brexit. It's totally self interested. They want access to cheap labour force.

I'm not Brexit but I can understand why sections of working class voted Brexit.

The working class in this country get treated like shit. Referendum gave them opportunity to stick two fingers up at establishment.

One way to deal with this is to bring in Basic Income. It's being tried in other countries. But imo the problems above are not an accident. It's about policing the poor. Keeping them in there place.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2017)

Thought I would put in a thumbs up for Plumb base in Stockwell Green.

Plumbase, 2-7 Stockwell Green, London - Plumbers Merchants near Stockwell Tube Station

Now Black Diamond have gone I've used them a few times. Proper plumbers merchants. I had plumbing disaster on Sunday. Went down there today at half seven this morning. They knew exactly what I needed to sort it out. Plus advice from friendly plumber who happened to be there. And didn't cost me an arm and a leg.

Really hope they stay. Now surrounded by new flats. So expect there land value has gone up big time. Like at Diamonds. London needs places like this.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Proper plumbers merchants.



I'm making assumptions about what "proper" means to you - but they are a big chain and part of a huge multinational operation. Selco and various other building supply chains are part of the same company.

If you want to support local merchants there is James Dean in Herne Hill

James Dean Plumbers Merchants, 119 Dulwich Road, London - Plumbers Merchants near Herne Hill Rail Station


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'm making assumptions about what "proper" means to you - but they are a big chain and part of a huge multinational operation. Selco and various other building supply chains are part of the same company.
> 
> If you want to support local merchants there is James Dean in Herne Hill
> 
> James Dean Plumbers Merchants, 119 Dulwich Road, London - Plumbers Merchants near Herne Hill Rail Station



I meant proper in sense that they have people there who know what they are talking about. It mainly caters for professional plumbers.So its not somewhere DIY people like me might know about. Found them helpful for DIY person like me. They give me advice.Screwfix is ok but you really need to know what you want. Will check out the one you mention.

Plus Stockwell one is short cycle ride from me.

Brixton is now lacking DIY shops etc. I'm finding I'm going to Stockwell now. There is a good DIY shop near Stockwell tube station I use as it's open Sundays.

I try to use the one in LJ opposite Tescos. But he isn't open Sundays. And often doesn't have stuff in stock.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2017)

I've used that plumbase in Stockwell too, and also found it to be quite good.

Have same issues with the one in LJ although sometimes he comes through.

In Brixton I think there's still the DIY place in the railway arches running towards LJ from where pop brixton is. And at least one place on Acre Lane.

Howard Bros in Camberwell is OK for general DIY if a bit pricey. There's also the one just a couple of doors down from the station in Herne Hill. I end up at Screwfix for most stuff though, because you can check before you go there whether they have what you want. While I'd like to support the smaller shops, it's too often the case that you waste an hour going there to find they don't have what you're after. Even when they claim on the phone that they do, but actually they weren't listening to what you were trying to explain (hello Howard Bros)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm looking for a flat to rent. Dealing with estate agents is like being investigated by the fucking Stasi. They say the law compels them to check everyone's immigration status. And everyone has to provide 6 months bank statements "because of money laundering." Where the fuck do we live? Some dystopian prison-state?


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I'm looking for a flat to rent. Dealing with estate agents is like being investigated by the fucking Stasi. They say the law compels them to check everyone's immigration status. And everyone has to provide 6 months bank statements "because of money laundering." Where the fuck do we live? Some dystopian prison-state?


So they get to get a good nosey around on what you've been spending your money on and where you've been? The fuckers.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 15, 2017)

Foxtons said "we need to know whether you have any bad habits which might affect your ability to pay the rent. Like a gambling addiction. Or you might buy a Ferrari."


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 15, 2017)

It's not really that different from taking out a £500k loan from the bank. You'd expect them to check for tell tale signs you're a crack head.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Foxtons said "we need to know whether you have any bad habits which might affect your ability to pay the rent. Like a gambling addiction. Or you might buy a Ferrari."


I couldn't bring myself to ever walk into that fucking awful office. It looked at its best with the windows caved in, IMO.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I couldn't bring myself to ever walk into that fucking awful office. It looked at its best with the windows caved in, IMO.



I'm sticking it to the man and selling my overpriced shithole via Purplebricks instead.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I'm looking for a flat to rent. Dealing with estate agents is like being investigated by the fucking Stasi. They say the law compels them to check everyone's immigration status. And everyone has to provide 6 months bank statements "because of money laundering." Where the fuck do we live? Some dystopian prison-state?



I have friend who rents out her old flat. Now landlords are required to check immigration status of prospective tenants. She resents it. As far as she is concerned it's the governments job to deal with immigration. Not hers. As a landlord you can be fined if you have rented out your flat to someone whose immigration status is not ok.

I totally sympathise. Government is making people into snitches. It's shit.

And the money laundering bollox is another one I didn't know about.

So the government is "outsourcing" policing money laundering and "illegal" immigrants to landlords.

I'm no great supporter of landlords. But this is shit. Our wonderful state can get off it's arse and do this. Not require it's "subjects" to do this. ( We live in constitutional monarchy. Part of the problem. Doesn't work in USA like this).


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

The website is thoroughly baffling and hard to read but Brixton Congregate is in Windrush Square. 
boct


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> The website is thoroughly baffling and hard to read but Brixton Congregate is in Windrush Square.
> boct



Who are they? Can't make much sense from the website.


----------



## bimble (Aug 15, 2017)

I think it's the mysterious people who sent me that one cryptic email ages ago - i am still none the wiser (no further emails have appeared since & no idea what mailing list i'm on)


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> I think it's the mysterious people who sent me that one cryptic email ages ago - i am still none the wiser (no further emails have appeared since & no idea what mailing list i'm on)  View attachment 113575


A closer look reveals that it must be the Brixton Come Together lot (who I have a lot of time for) based on the fact that the video on their site features me in action DJing Windrush Square last year!

Dancing in Windrush Square – Brixton Come Together as seen from the DJ booth


----------



## bimble (Aug 15, 2017)

That looks nice. Saturday in Windrush square then.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I have friend who rents out her old flat.


 You are brave to reveal on urban75 that you mix with the rentier class Gramsci


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2017)

Must be nice to have an old flat laying about.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> I'm sticking it to the man and selling my overpriced shithole via Purplebricks instead.



Anything that keeps money out of Fuckston's hands is fine by me!


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> And the money laundering bollox is another one I didn't know about.
> 
> So the government is "outsourcing" policing money laundering and "illegal" immigrants to landlords.



The Government outsources money laundering checks generally. To financial services and legal services professions amongst others. The checks can be onerous and I doubt that they catch the real villains - just create bureaucratic hoops for ordinary businesses. However it's difficult to see how a regime which is trying to identify money launders can exist without a large element of outsourcing - after all the money is being moved around via private entities not the Government.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 16, 2017)

South London broadband knocked out by hungry rodents

Anyone had their t'interwebs savaged by rodentia?


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 16, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> South London broadband knocked out by hungry rodents
> 
> Anyone had their t'interwebs savaged by rodentia?


I was away at the weekend but had a load of texts from sky apologising for an outage


----------



## CH1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Winot said:


> The Government outsources money laundering checks generally. To financial services and legal services professions amongst others. The checks can be onerous and I doubt that they catch the real villains - just create bureaucratic hoops for ordinary businesses. However it's difficult to see how a regime which is trying to identify money launders can exist without a large element of outsourcing - after all the money is being moved around via private entities not the Government.


I imagine this is Experian and Equifax - the very ones who allowed someone in the Brandon Estate to run up £1,700 worth of BT mobile/fixed/data bills in my name.

Try ringing BT accounts and complaining about fraud - you get put straight through to the Equifax switchboard in Manilla.

The days of social security snoopers parked outside at 6 am seem to be well gone.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 16, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I'm looking for a flat to rent. Dealing with estate agents is like being investigated by the fucking Stasi. They say the law compels them to check everyone's immigration status. And everyone has to provide 6 months bank statements "because of money laundering." Where the fuck do we live? Some dystopian prison-state?


 yes


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 16, 2017)

The immigration thing became law this year - it's bullshit that makes renting from private landlords even harder.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> South London broadband knocked out by hungry rodents
> 
> Anyone had their t'interwebs savaged by rodentia?


Yes for three bleeding days.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I was away at the weekend but had a load of texts from sky apologising for an outage


I had one and it an apology. Badtards. What makes the cables suddenly so tasty to rodents or did one of BT's workers leave the door to the cable area open...it smells fishy to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2017)

Winot said:


> The Government outsources money laundering checks generally. To financial services and legal services professions amongst others. The checks can be onerous and I doubt that they catch the real villains - just create bureaucratic hoops for ordinary businesses. However it's difficult to see how a regime which is trying to identify money launders can exist without a large element of outsourcing - after all the money is being moved around via private entities not the Government.



What I'm saying it's as you imply going after low hanging fruit. A business programme on radio had good programme on this. Was going around talking, off the record, to business people in city. Pre the crash money laundering was not taken seriously. One said they had to do courses on it. But they got the interns to do it for them. He said he never took it seriously. Why would Oligarchs come here? Because this country took hard line on how one made ones money?

Impression I got was that temporarily the City has cleaned up it's act. But only temporarily.

None of this requirement to prove ones financial probity applies to the super rich.

Anyway I tend to think capitalism is one big scam.

I got chatting in the City with a corporate lawyer a few weeks ago in Costas. Actually quite interesting chat about how capitalism works. Not stupid these people.Her expertise was compliance and fraud. Quite genuine. Said to her I bet that makes you popular.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2017)

Saturday in Windrush Square. No app or sponsorship deals with Network Rail needed.







Saturday in Windrush Square: Free live music, food and drink with Congregate Brixton, 19th Aug 2017


----------



## Maharani (Aug 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Saturday in Windrush Square. No app or sponsorship deals with Network Rail needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more like it!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2017)

editor said:


> No app



How on earth will we eat?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 17, 2017)

Or shop?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2017)

We're doomed


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2017)

Update: 








> Clavia Chambers has just been forced to abandon her peaceful protest occupying the flat that she was evicted from last week when police made it clear they were going to break down the door and arrest her.



In photos: evicted mother and activists reoccupy Brixton flat


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

This is this afternoon. I'm going to try and make it:

Protest outside Lambeth Council to rehouse evicted Mum of two, Fri 18th Aug, 3-5pm

I'm chuffed that Buzz has helped add over 700 signatures to her petition: Rehouse Clavia | Campaigns by You


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Murder outside Argos 
Update: man knifed to death outside Argos in Atlantic Road, Brixton Update: man knifed to death outside Argos in Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## Maharani (Aug 18, 2017)

Awful news about the murder.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> This is this afternoon. I'm going to try and make it:
> 
> Protest outside Lambeth Council to rehouse evicted Mum of two, Fri 18th Aug, 3-5pm
> 
> I'm chuffed that Buzz has helped add over 700 signatures to her petition: Rehouse Clavia | Campaigns by You


Hope there's a good turn out. The rain though!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2017)

Just saw the road was closed and the police said it was a stabbing.  Hope the lovely guy from the coffee shop next to Argos is ok.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Just saw the road was closed and the police said it was a stabbing.  Hope the lovely guy from the coffee shop next to Argos is ok.


It happened at 12.50pm - the guy died, sadly. I don't think anyone else was hurt (apart from maybe the guy he was fighting).

I like that coffee shop too.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Hope there's a good turn out. The rain though!


There was a few people there - I joined them for a while. Ridiculously, they closed down the entire office!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> It happened at 12.50pm - the guy died, sadly. I don't think anyone else was hurt (apart from maybe the guy he was fighting).
> 
> I like that coffee shop too.



Very good coffee and falafel!


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Atlantic Road is still closed off. Sad to see some drunk twats taking selfies by the police van.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Update: Brixton murder: Detectives arrest a 45 year old man in south London


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Photos from yesterday's protest 







In photos: campaigners demand that evicted Brixton mum is rehoused


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2017)

Demo against knife deaths today in Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2017)

Saw this:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Photos from yesterday's protest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Star have picked up on this and done sympathetic article.

This is how Tory Britain makes people homeless


----------



## ash (Aug 22, 2017)

Does anyone have sky broadband I'm fed up with BT working at home and loosing Internet for significant periods but not sure if sky would be any better. Any personal experience would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

ash said:


> Does anyone have sky broadband I'm fed up with BT working at home and loosing Internet for significant periods but not sure if sky would be any better. Any personal experience would be greatly appreciated thanks


Over the years I've had them all and I can honestly say they're all shite when it comes to customer services but the connectivity on sky is pretty good (apart from last week's rat fiasco, where we lost internet for a few days due to 'rats eating through cables').


----------



## ash (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Over the years I've had them all and I can honestly say they're all shite when it comes to customer services but the connectivity on sky is pretty good (apart from last week's rat fiasco, where we lost internet for a few days due to 'rats eating through cables').


 Thanks for the quick response I think we will go for sky as sometimes I have 2 hours in the middle of the day offline. It's so bloody annoying when your working at home. I often go into work (Holborn) when i don't need to just to ensure I can work through the day.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

ash said:


> Thanks for the quick response I think we will go for sky as sometimes I have 2 hours in the middle of the day offline. It's so bloody annoying when your working at home. I often go into work (Holborn) when i don't need to just to ensure I can work through the day.


Yeah, that's shite. I lost 2 days work last week but it's rare with sky and when it came back on it's been super fast!


----------



## T & P (Aug 22, 2017)

ash said:


> Does anyone have sky broadband I'm fed up with BT working at home and loosing Internet for significant periods but not sure if sky would be any better. Any personal experience would be greatly appreciated thanks


I have Virgin fibre broadband and it's great- very fast and very reliable. Unfortunately their TV service is a bit crap, and their customer service quite shit. So I'd recommend Virgin broadband but giving their TV service a miss.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> I have Virgin fibre broadband and it's great- very fast and very reliable. Unfortunately their TV service is a bit crap, and their customer service quite shit. So I'd recommend Virgin broadband but giving their TV service a miss.


BT have been pretty good - there's been a couple of fucking annoying outages but generally the speeds have been pretty damn nippy.


----------



## ash (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> BT have been pretty good - there's been a couple of fucking annoying outages but generally the speeds have been pretty damn nippy.


Have you got a spare room as that's not my experience of BT??


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

I wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets even if sky internet beamed high speed direct to my brain....and tickled my arse at the same time.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 22, 2017)

I use SSE because they were offering some absurd cheap deal for new customers and it's fine, no outage or problems with the speed.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Our wonderful state can get off it's arse and do this. Not require it's "subjects" to do this. ( We live in constitutional monarchy. Part of the problem. Doesn't work in USA like this).


I'm  surprised by this...do you think that really makes a difference? Id imagine the government of any state could pass such a law, no?


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets even if sky internet beamed high speed direct to my brain....and tickled my arse at the same time.


Morality always plays second fiddle to a reliable internet connection.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Not in my house


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets even if sky internet beamed high speed direct to my brain....and tickled my arse at the same time.


My thoughts exactly. Even if the deal was one third of what I'm paying now, there's no way I'd sign up to those scumbags.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Zen Internet are supposed to be good, by the way.

There's a deal on that ends today 
Zen Broadband Offers with The Big Deal


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

The one very good thing about BT is you get access to zillions of free hotspots.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Zen Internet are supposed to be good, by the way.
> 
> There's a deal on that ends today
> Zen Broadband Offers with The Big Deal


I've been with Zen for over 10 years. They were never the cheapest, but if you rely on internet for work they're super reliable.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

What do we think?

Crowdfunding appeals looks to Razzle Dazzle public seating in central Brixton


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> What do we think?
> 
> Crowdfunding appeals looks to Razzle Dazzle public seating in central Brixton


Looks like a magnet for encouraging graffiti to me.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> I have Virgin fibre broadband and it's great- very fast and very reliable. Unfortunately their TV service is a bit crap, and their customer service quite shit. So I'd recommend Virgin broadband but giving their TV service a miss.


I think Virgin are ok. I've always found the customer service to be very good, with a very quick response on the odd occasion I've had to contact them. Nothing wrong with their TV either.


----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2017)

Just don't go for plusnet because when you have to call them for help (which you will) the on hold waiting music consists entirely of the shittest 80s rock ballads.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2017)

A lot of people in south london (including me) having problems with Virgin at peak times recently

read last few pages of this thread

Virgin Media - Crap/Not Crap


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2017)

teuchter said:


> A lot of people in south london (including me) having problems with Virgin at peak times recently
> 
> read last few pages of this thread
> 
> Virgin Media - Crap/Not Crap


had no idea. We've had no problem - or perhaps we are just easily pleased.


----------



## T & P (Aug 22, 2017)

- The on-demand film service is often unavailable due to high demand, though if you try it again you usually get through after one or two more attempts.

- Clearly there is some kind of nightly data refresh at midnight, because if at that time you try to change a TV channel, forward a recorded programme, etc, nothing happens for a good 20- 30 seconds. And if you have been pressing various buttons of the remote control during that time, when it finally kicks in it executes all the commands in quick succession. It only lasts until 12.20 am or so, but it is annoying as fuck.

- They have fucked us over with our landline service numerous times. Keep crossing our wire with other users at the local junction box down the road, with the result that our given telephone number doesn't work anymore and we are allocated a random number. Trying to explain the problem to the customer service team was the biggest issue of them all, as the people who first answer the calls are operators with no apparent IT knowledge reading answers from a flowchart. One has to stay 20 minutes on the line and get passed on several times until finally making contact with an actual operator with some IT knowledge.

But as I said, the broadband itself works like a dream and we've never had an issue with it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 22, 2017)

ash said:


> Thanks for the quick response I think we will go for sky as sometimes I have 2 hours in the middle of the day offline. It's so bloody annoying when your working at home. I often go into work (Holborn) when i don't need to just to ensure I can work through the day.


I have sky for working from home and have no problems. I'm using Skype extensively too so losing connectivity isn't an option for me. The router range doesn't appear great. That doesn't effect me so I haven't been arsed to do anything about it, but it might be a consideration for others.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets even if sky internet beamed high speed direct to my brain....and tickled my arse at the same time.


That is very true. I was talking about this the other day.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> That is very true. I was talking about this the other day.


I can't see any reason why you'd want to give him money when there's so many alternatives. I'll never use Sky.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets even if sky internet beamed high speed direct to my brain....and tickled my arse at the same time.


have you bought anything published by harpercollins in the last few years?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I've been with Zen for over 10 years. They were never the cheapest, but if you rely on internet for work they're super reliable.


yeh one of the systems people at work recommended it to me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> have you bought anything published by harpercollins in the last few years?


 
I haven't bought a book since 2013 and that was published by Faber and Faber


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I haven't bought a book since 2013 and that was published by Faber and Faber


i don't know how you can go four years without buying a book.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know how you can go four years without buying a book.



I have a huge backlog of books to read......so I refuse to buy anymore 'til I get through them....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

I lie, I got three John Fante books last year....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I lie, I got three John Fante books last year....


published by canongate... i think you're ok then


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> published by canongate... i think you're ok then



While I realise it's hard to avoid every pie that murdoch has his grubby little fingers in, I can avoid the really obvious ones like his shitty newspapers and his broadband and subscription TV....

I'd struggle to avoid every film out of 20th Century Fox....


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> What do we think?
> 
> Crowdfunding appeals looks to Razzle Dazzle public seating in central Brixton


Have to say that this project has had a very cool reception from locals on Facebook.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Morality always plays second fiddle to a reliable internet connection.



I use the Phone Coop.

About Us

You don't have to be a member to get there internet.

I've found customer service to be excellent. They don't outsource it.They pay living wage. Prices are comparable to other companies.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Just noticing that the Blues Kitchen has hoiked its prices up to £10 for many of its weekend nights. Judging by the ultra Cla'am folks I saw lining up for entry, I guess the place is doing very good business.

I know a few of the people who play in their regular bands: they say it pays well but is an awful place to play. Has anyone been recently? Ever since they refused me the chance to go down and review the place because they insisted that I only use their own press photos, I've given it a miss,


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I'm  surprised by this...do you think that really makes a difference? Id imagine the government of any state could pass such a law, no?



It's my subjective view. From talking to Americans. Plus following news. There is more devolved power in States. Some cities for example have banned cops questioning people about there immigration status if they are stopped by police for traffic violation of other minor matters. There is a different political culture there. I'm not saying the US is perfect. But there is better sense of individual liberty. The Magna Carta is much better known there than here. Of course none of this applied to slaves or indegenous people in US history. A French friend of mine who has lived here and US said there is something different about being a citizen rather than a subject. An American I know here says the thing that most strikes her about UK is the class system. She puts it down to centuries of monarchy and aristocracy. Not that US doesn't have class inequalities. It's that here they are ingrained as fact of life.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Did anyone just hear thunder? My weather app says no fucking chance but it sure sounded like it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Did anyone just hear thunder? My weather app says no fucking chance but it sure sounded like it...



We're about 30 miles away travelling into town atm from Kent but we've seen a fair bit of lightening en route.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

And I thought it was going to be a summer dress day again tomorrow


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> While I realise it's hard to avoid every pie that murdoch has his grubby little fingers in, I can avoid the really obvious ones like his shitty newspapers and his broadband and subscription TV....
> 
> I'd struggle to avoid every film out of 20th Century Fox....


So you wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets except for those occasions when you do?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> So you wouldn't line Murdoch's pockets except for those occasions when you do?



Yep, sometimes I find myself watching a film made by 20 Century Fox.

TBH I hadn't thought about that until I looked up all of Murdoch's businesses yesterday.

So this will inform my viewing choices in future.

I will now only steal 20th Century Fox films from the internet and publicly screen them for free on a big screen on the green at the back of my house.

It'll be like Robin Hood meets Cinema Paradiso!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Did anyone just hear thunder? My weather app says no fucking chance but it sure sounded like it...



I did. One big rumble followed by a smaller one....sounded far away though. Deep bass, man.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Did anyone just hear thunder? My weather app says no fucking chance but it sure sounded like it...


And very faint lightning.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yep, sometimes I find myself watching a film made by 20 Century Fox.
> 
> TBH I hadn't thought about that until I looked up all of Murdoch's businesses yesterday.
> 
> ...


It's one thing inadvertently watching something from Murdoch's sprawling media empire and actually _choosing to pay the fucker_ wads of cash every single month for a particular service. I'll continue to do my best to avoid giving him a single penny.  I don't care how good their broadband deals are. This is the cunt that owns The Sun.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

It seems that Omnis has not proved a commercial success as the unit is now up for rent 

To Let - , 431 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LL


----------



## Angellic (Aug 24, 2017)

editor said:


> It seems that Omnis has not proved a commercial success as the unit is now up for rent
> 
> To Let - , 431 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LL



Looks like they got the 'Agents' from Central Casting.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's my subjective view. From talking to Americans. Plus following news. There is more devolved power in States. Some cities for example have banned cops questioning people about there immigration status if they are stopped by police for traffic violation of other minor matters. There is a different political culture there. I'm not saying the US is perfect. But there is better sense of individual liberty. The Magna Carta is much better known there than here. Of course none of this applied to slaves or indegenous people in US history. A French friend of mine who has lived here and US said there is something different about being a citizen rather than a subject. An American I know here says the thing that most strikes her about UK is the class system. She puts it down to centuries of monarchy and aristocracy. Not that US doesn't have class inequalities. It's that here they are ingrained as fact of life.



I think this 'class system' Americans go on about is bollocks. Of course, Britain is a country with significant (and growing) social and economic inequalities, like a large proportion of 'developed' nations. However, it pales in comparison to the gargantuan inequalities of the USA.


----------



## catriona (Aug 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I use the Phone Coop.
> 
> About Us
> 
> ...



I have my mobile contract with the Phone Co-op and they're excellent. I share my neighbour's broadband but he's moving, I'm looking at getting their Superfast Fibre, £31/month.  Until 31 August they're offering a free untied router & no setup fee.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2017)

editor said:


> It seems that Omnis has not proved a commercial success as the unit is now up for rent
> 
> To Let - , 431 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LL



Because no one really wants bland over-priced tat....


----------



## northeast (Aug 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Because no one really wants bland over-priced tat....



Agree nothing very appealing for sale in the place, always a shame to see independent places shutting down. Even i part of the new wave of shops.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

northeast said:


> Agree nothing very appealing for sale in the place, always a shame to see independent places shutting down. Even i part of the new wave of shops.


This wasn't quite the plucky start up it might seem though. Daddy has a LOT of money.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

Free check up and microchipping for your pooch in Brixton tomorrow. 






Free vet checks and health advice for your dog at Brixton Pet Day, Fri 25th Aug


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> I think this 'class system' Americans go on about is bollocks. Of course, Britain is a country with significant (and growing) social and economic inequalities, like a large proportion of 'developed' nations. However, it pales in comparison to the gargantuan inequalities of the USA.



I know. But its cultural. I understood where my US friend was coming from. I grew up in small town in England. In 70s. Passed 11+ etc. At school was told I "lowered the tone" of the school as I came from wrong background. The only teacher who treated me with respect was an American. Who was here on exchange. I have always since then had soft spot for US citizens. They weren't into the appalling class snobbery I had to deal with in Plymouth in 70s.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

Some things on in and around Brixton this weekend 
Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this Bank Holiday weekend, Fri 25th – Mon 28th Aug 2017


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 25, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I know. But its cultural. I understood where my US friend was coming from. I grew up in small town in England. In 70s. Passed 11+ etc. At school was told I "lowered the tone" of the school as I came from wrong background. The only teacher who treated me with respect was an American. Who was here on exchange. I have always since then had soft spot for US citizens. They weren't into the appalling class snobbery I had to deal with in Plymouth in 70s.



I wasn't suggesting that crude class divisions don't exist in Britain. Of _course_ they do. What annoys me is the lazy and absurd assumption that Britain is uniquely in thrall to them.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

There's a separate thread for any discussion on the 414 but please take the time if you can to lodge an objection:

Save Brixton’s Club 414 from being turned into a cocktail bar – here’s how to lodge an effective objection with Lambeth Planning


----------



## northeast (Aug 25, 2017)

The council are flogging there new flats to pay for that shiny new office. So whats on the list of every new development a stupid new name...Brixton centric, Brixton Centric


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

northeast said:


> The council are flogging there new flats to pay for that shiny new office. So whats on the list of every new development a stupid new name...Brixton centric, Brixton Centric


How can you "register your interest" in a property when there's no mention of the price?
I see the photos include the standard view of white young professionals drinking in Pop. Because that's Brixton.

It's got the essential 'v' word in there too, natch: 



> Experience the buzz of Brixton from this fantastically located development, with a vibrant array of bars, restaurants, live music venues, parks and transport links all nearby.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

So depressing.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 25, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 114342
> 
> So depressing.



Good point, you'd have been better putting it in a FTSE tracker for the last 18 months.

http://www.hl.co.uk/funds/fund-disc...bc-ftse-100-index-class-c-accumulation/charts

Personally I'm quite pleased with flat house prices.

As a realist the only way house prices are going to be fixed in this country is a very long period of very low house price growth.

Alex


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Good point, you'd have been better putting it in a FTSE tracker for the last 18 months.


Putting what in a FTSE tracker?


alex_ said:


> As a realist the only way house prices are going to be fixed in this country is a very long period of very low house price growth.
> 
> Alex


As a socialist, the only way they're going to be fixed is by a huge campaign of social housing building.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 25, 2017)

editor said:


> As a socialist, the only way they're going to be fixed is by a huge campaign of social housing building.



Yes, we need a lot more homes. 

Alex


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 25, 2017)

Was chatting to the artist of the B Our Guest mural on the rail bridge over the high street tonight - he was surprised to hear while attending in the audience of a local regeneration forum meeting that there are plans to remove it and 'the artist has agreed', given it was the first he'd heard about it! I said it should be revived and kept, and he suggested could be redone with graffiti proof materials for a fraction of the budget proposed for a new design. What do you all think?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was chatting to the artist of the B Our Guest mural on the rail bridge over the high street tonight - he was surprised to hear while attending in the audience of a local regeneration forum meeting that there are plans to remove it and 'the artist has agreed', given it was the first he'd heard about it! I said it should be revived and kept, and he suggested could be redone with graffiti proof materials for a fraction of the budget proposed for a new design. What do you all think?


I thought it was pretty awful from the start, but he should have been told. That said, what fresh horror is being proposed to replace it?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was chatting to the artist of the B Our Guest mural on the rail bridge over the high street tonight - he was surprised to hear while attending in the audience of a local regeneration forum meeting that there are plans to remove it and 'the artist has agreed', given it was the first he'd heard about it! I said it should be revived and kept, and he suggested could be redone with graffiti proof materials for a fraction of the budget proposed for a new design. What do you all think?



This came up at the last Brixton Neighborhood Forum. If I remember correctly there will be competition for new design as part of Brixton Design trail.

I never liked the "be our guest" on the bridge. It was done the last time the Council got money to "promote" Brixton. Give Brixton a positive image. To be honest I think it's crap. I never felt that Brixton was so bad it needed rubbish ideas to make it come across as more welcoming.

The "be our guest" is early example of the Council trying to "market" Brixton. To sell it as "destination".

I'd be glad to see the back of it. At the time it was ridiculed. It's not worth keeping.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2017)

northeast said:


> The council are flogging there new flats to pay for that shiny new office. So whats on the list of every new development a stupid new name...Brixton centric, Brixton Centric



Christ the website is a wind up. And as you say this is development planned in conjunction with the Council.

I was in Brixton this week for a meeting. Turned into meeting about "Regeneration".

After rather depressing meeting, where officers told us that they wanted to do something about the "poor" side of Brixton Station road, I went swimming and shopping. I'm not in Brixton so much now I live in LJ. Interesting to spend most of a weekday in Brixton.

After meeting I left the Rec and then thought where shall I go. The cafes in Brixton Station road have been evicted.

Ended up in San Marinos. Even here the democraphic change to Brixton strikes me. Found it jarring and left.

Went back to to Loughborough Junction. Went to the Loco supermarket opposite Tescos to get my cheap Polish beers. Ended up chatting to the Polish women who works there and someone from LJ Estate about there dog. After thought feel at home in LJ. But no longer in Brixton.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 25, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was chatting to the artist of the B Our Guest mural on the rail bridge over the high street tonight - he was surprised to hear while attending in the audience of a local regeneration forum meeting that there are plans to remove it and 'the artist has agreed', given it was the first he'd heard about it! I said it should be revived and kept, and he suggested could be redone with graffiti proof materials for a fraction of the budget proposed for a new design. What do you all think?



An artist was responsible? Still, not as bad as that monstrosity at the back of the Academy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, each individual letter was created by a different local youth club (play group? Kids thingy of which I know nothing about), he came up with the concept. I like it in its naffness and I love the confusion it causes. Some expensive grant funded design tender-to-a-mate whatever is big proposed to regenrate' it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2017)

catriona said:


> I have my mobile contract with the Phone Co-op and they're excellent. I share my neighbour's broadband but he's moving, I'm looking at getting their Superfast Fibre, £31/month.  Until 31 August they're offering a free untied router & no setup fee.



I've been offered that as existing broadband customer. Not sure if it's worth it for me. As long-standing customer I think my present broadband has been kept fairly cheap.

Plus when I have problems it's been down to BT. The Phone Coop have got BT outreach in. They are crap. The infrastructure is still run by BT. My copper line into my flat is ancient. Water gets into it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Well, each individual letter was created by a different local adventure playground -he came up with the concept. I like it in its naffness and I love the confusion it causes. Some expensive grant funded design tender-to-a-mate whatever is big proposed to regenrate' it.



His be our guest was grant funded.

I'm not clear what he is moaning about. Artist gets funding to produce art to promote Brixton. Years down the line new competition is held to do the same bollox.

Seriously "be our guest" was regarded as a joke by traders.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 25, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> His be our guest was grant funded.


Ok, just me who has a soft spot for it then!


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 25, 2017)

Angellic said:


> An artist was responsible? Still, not as bad as that monstrosity at the back of the Academy.



I like the beourguest graffiti but I agree, that thing at the back of the Academy can go.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2017)

There's been a kerfuffle outside the Majestic restaurant on Coldharbour Lane. Police called


----------



## Angellic (Aug 26, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Well, each individual letter was created by a different local youth club (play group? Kids thingy of which I know nothing about), he came up with the concept. I like it in its naffness and I love the confusion it causes. Some expensive grant funded design tender-to-a-mate whatever is big proposed to regenrate' it.



I like it more now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 26, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Ok, just me who has a soft spot for it then!



no - I do too.  It just always makes me chuckle to see "bourgest".  I remember when it first went up thinking... eh?  what?


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 26, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> no - I do too.  It just always makes me chuckle to see "bourgest".  I remember when it first went up thinking... eh?  what?


I've always read it as bourgeois - some sort of comment on the changes taking place in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2017)

The history of the "monstrosity" at back of Academy.

Children At Play mural, Brixton | London Mural Preservation Society

It's based on children who lived in the then Stockwell estate. As it overlooks the estate. It's interesting as this estate has been "regenerated". The demographic of Brixton is changing.

The article says early idea was mural about 81 riots. There isn't anything in Brixton to commenerate the 81 riot (or Uprising as some call it).


----------



## Eggby (Aug 26, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> no - I do too.  It just always makes me chuckle to see "bourgest".  I remember when it first went up thinking... eh?  what?



Moving here years ago I saw the sign and thought maybe 'Bourgest' was the name of a French town twinned with Brixton...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Eggby said:


> Moving here years ago I saw the sign and thought maybe 'Bourgest' was the name of a French town twinned with Brixton...


I used to enjoy getting people to read it and work it out. Booouurrrggggést?


----------



## Angellic (Aug 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The history of the "monstrosity" at back of Academy.
> 
> Children At Play mural, Brixton | London Mural Preservation Society
> 
> ...



Still think it's terrible.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 28, 2017)

The nice weather, Bank Holiday and Notting Hill Carnival seem to have created a febrile spiritual atmosphere in central Brixton.
Carlton was preaching at the junction of Electric Avenue and Brixton Road. A shirt Nigerian man had a more doom laden message right at Iceland's door.

Meanwhile the 12 Tribes of Israel had migrated to Phone Corner - and sounded altogether more threatening again - though their new livery is apparently marching purple tee shirts with candelabras. Liberace would die for such casual wear.

Obviously being white I was not entrusted with their literature - but I happened to pick up a couple of leaflets on the tube. I might post snippets later. They seem to share some ideas with the Mormons and the movement originally know as "British Israel" - except that in their view the original Jews (pre AD 70) were blacks and Amerindians.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 28, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The nice weather, Bank Holiday and Notting Hill Carnival seem to have created a febrile spiritual atmosphere in central Brixton.
> Carlton was preaching at the junction of Electric Avenue and Brixton Road. A shirt Nigerian man had a more doom laden message right at Iceland's door.
> 
> Meanwhile the 12 Tribes of Israel had migrated to Phone Corner - and sounded altogether more threatening again - though their new livery is apparently marching purple tee shirts with candelabras. Liberace would die for such casual wear.
> ...


 They were silent when I went by but they were standing about like security guards - all facing outward in different directions and just oozing hostility, with a very you're-not-the-list and-you-are-not-coming-in stance - even though they were standing about on the pavement looking like a very odd virgin phones promotion.

Prefer the tshirts to the starwars extra in sackcloth chic they normally do. The gold fringing at the hem was very fetching.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> They were silent when I went by but they were standing about like security guards - all facing outward in different directions and just oozing hostility, with a very you're-not-the-list and-you-are-not-coming-in stance - even though they were standing about on the pavement looking like a very odd virgin phones promotion.
> 
> Prefer the tshirts to the starwars extra in sackcloth chic they normally do. The gold fringing at the hem was very fetching.


Those hate filled homophobic cunts should be kicked off the streets of Brixton.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I appreciate this is not strictly Brixton but there is at least one other poster on here who will be anxious to know this news
*Aldi Streatham Will Open In January 2018*
Aldi Streatham Will Open In January 2018 - We Have The Details!


----------



## Jonti (Aug 29, 2017)

This was the scene at the crossroads of Railton Road and Shakespeare Road yesterday tea time.  The street's much better since extensive traffic calming measures, but it can still be hazardous.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Jonti said:


> View attachment 114564
> This was the scene at the crossroads of Railton Road and Shakespeare Road yesterday tea time.  The street's much better since extensive traffic calming measures, but it can still be hazardous.



one of my least favourite junctions to cycle through - seen so many fights and a few prangs there.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2017)

Jonti said:


> View attachment 114564
> This was the scene at the crossroads of Railton Road and Shakespeare Road yesterday tea time.  The street's much better since extensive traffic calming measures, but it can still be hazardous.



Do you know what happened?

I don't go up there much. So the traffic calming works?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2017)

Got this from Lambeth Housing Activists.

Ahmed – another example of housing failures in Lambeth




> To be absolutely clear nobody is saying he was not entitled to housing benefit during this period, only that he did not submit the payslips at the correct time. Which he disputes.
> 
> The housing association (which like all social landlords pays no tax due to its charitable status providing housing for vulnerable people) forced Ahmed to sign an agreement last week agreeing to repay the arrears at a rate of £177.55 per month, which in addition to the rent not covered by housing benefit makes a total of £435 per month. It is impossible for Ahmed to pay this amount.
> 
> ...



This follows on from the Clavia case covered by Brixton Buzz

There is whole lot of people on low pay who are really struggling in Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2017)

Some photos from our DJ night at Market House last Friday. 






















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton, Fri 25th Aug


----------



## Jonti (Aug 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Do you know what happened?
> 
> I don't go up there much. So the traffic calming works?


No, I don't know how the car ended up on its roof and half on the pavement.  I guess it was on Shakespeare Road heading towards Loughborough Junction and crossing Railton Road when it got hit by a car coming down Railton Road towards Brixton.  There was a car further down Railton Road on the left with a crumpled right front wing.

But generally, yeah, the traffic calming measures on Railton Road have worked a treat.  There's platform junctions, chicanes, a traffic island, and a pedestrian crossing all been added in recent years. It all helps to give drivers something to look at and think about. Seems to stop them being so reckless.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

For my fellow rail fans!






Explore Brixton’s railways past and present with this fantastic map


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

What do people think of Kids Entrepreneurship Classes at £120 a pop ?



> Starting a business can be daunting, and entrepreneur and businessman extrodinaire Julian Hall believes that children should be equipped with entrepreneurial skills from a young age.  That’s why he created Ultra Education, a company committed to delivering quality, fun, entrepreneur programmes to young people.
> 
> “I started my first business in my late teens, and if I had been taught about it earlier, it would have made things a lot easier,” says Julian who has a number of achievements, including creating the first black owned digital agency in Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2017)

Seems like a very entrepreneurial way to get 120 quid out of wealthy parents.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 31, 2017)

And not a very successful one if you look at their company accounts.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> And not a very successful one if you look at their company accounts.


Oh do tell more! Should parents be warned of this?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone know what's coming here on 28-30 Altantic Road (next to Electric Ave)?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 31, 2017)

A pop-up fermented snack and artisan cocktail garden?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2017)

That's not the only unit being refurbished at the moment.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Does anyone know what's coming here on 28-30 Altantic Road (next to Electric Ave)?
> 
> View attachment 114724



No licensing applications yet.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - September 2017


----------

